# Pin striping



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm thinking of pin striping the wheels of my live steam Accucraft South Side Rapid Transit Forney project as they did with such Victorian flare back in the day. Any suggestions? Tape, paint (steady hand)? How will it stand up under the live steam conditions?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd be tempted to use a fine paint pen. Vinyl tape (my usual method for lining) probably wouldn't hold up well with all the oil that invariably gets on the wheels. Decals might work as well. Just make sure you seal them with a clear coat of some kind once you apply them. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Jim, 

I think Keven is on to something with the paint pen. I would find a way to spin the wheels slowly and hold the pen against the tire rim. May be a bit of a problem with a live steamer though. Maybe someone has some thoughts on that one.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 
A paint marker that may work can be seen at the following (UK) link 

http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/ed...arker.html 

they make them in various colors and in .8mm and 1.2mm wide versions, I am sure that ther USA has either them or versions of them . 

I would still give it a (couple of?) protective coats over the lining.


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

I thought about using a paint pen, but the tip wasn't small enough. So I used a "spotter" paint brush: really small! And Testors enamel paint. Not all that thrilled with my painting skills though. It takes a steady hand.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried one of these? The old fashioned drafters ruling pen.


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes
Used one in drafting class is college. Still have a couple. Very difficult to use in the beginning.
never fully master it's use.

alan


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have a thin enough vinyl tape for the striping first apply a coat of a good primer then paint the entire wheel white (or whatever color you want the stripe). Then apply the vinyl tape where you want the stripes. Paint the entire wheel, tape and all, black and after dry carefully pull away the tape with tweezers. This will leave you with neatly edged painted stripes that will be much more durable than either decals or applied tape striping. 

The tape used for automobile body striping can also be bent a bit for curves if enough care and patience is used.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

You may get better results using better paint. Regular Testors paint is pretty low quality. It is relatively high viscosity and low opacity. Master model railroader, Jack Verducci once said, "painting with Testors is like painting with jelly." 

I prefer Floquil because the pigment is micro pulverized so it has a LOW viscosity but HIGH opacity. It brushes on much nicer. Floquil is now made by Testors but it is far better than their regular paint. You could also try sign painter paint called "One Shot", that's what guys who pinstripe hot rods use. They also use a thin round brush with very long bristles. The brush holds a lot of paint and can lay down a long thin line before running out of paint. 

Regards,


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

I used a pen similar to the drafting pen for lines on my rail truck's fenders. Just dip it in the paint and draw. It does take a steady hand though (something I don't have).


----------

